# Any mention of 600 f/4 DO at Photokina?



## arbitrage (Sep 23, 2016)

Did anyone hear anything or attend Photokina and ask Canon about this lens? Did they have the prototype on display again? It's been a year since Canon showed the prototype and design concept at PhotoExpo. I was hoping they would have it on display again to at least give us hope that it is still being developed. An actual production announcement would have been even better but that obviously hasn't happened.


----------



## tron (Sep 23, 2016)

Mmmmmmmmmm that would be a yummy bird lens  although just a little on the heavy and big side: It will have the weight of 500mm f/4 IS II (3.1 - 3.2 Kg) and the diameter of 600mm f/4 IS II (physics!). Still, a serious improvement in weight and size over 600mm f/4 L IS II.


----------



## NancyP (Sep 28, 2016)

My guess is that Canon is seeing exactly how well the 400DO II sells. If people are using the 400DO with teleconverter and are happy, I am not sure that Canon would be anxious to make an even more specialized 600DO for a smaller market.


----------



## tron (Sep 29, 2016)

NancyP said:


> My guess is that Canon is seeing exactly how well the 400DO II sells. If people are using the 400DO with teleconverter and are happy, I am not sure that Canon would be anxious to make an even more specialized 600DO for a smaller market.


Maybe this is the reason not to make a 600 5.6 DO. But maybe they (myself included) are getting the 400 4 II DO because there is no 600 5.6 DO. On the other hand a 600 4 DO would compete with 600 4 IS II. But since they already made a prototype I assume it is only a matter of time until they produce it but they will produce it eventually even if a few years pass...


----------



## IglooEater (Sep 29, 2016)

tron said:


> NancyP said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is that Canon is seeing exactly how well the 400DO II sells. If people are using the 400DO with teleconverter and are happy, I am not sure that Canon would be anxious to make an even more specialized 600DO for a smaller market.
> ...



Agreed that it might compete with the 600mm IS II, but otoh, DO optics are good enough now that it might be worthwhile dropping the 600 IIand replacing it with this. Eventually. Canon is always late with there big lens releases, so I'd be very surprised to see this released with the next 5 years.


----------



## xps (Oct 2, 2016)

I asked for this lens with BR at photokina and got - surpringly 8) - no information. But another visitor told me, an 5.6 lens will not be highly accepted - not for an plus of 3000$ to the existing 600 II with f4. 
If they make an f4 BR DO lens the price will be near 16000-20000$ Euro...
Rumors and a lot of words. But maybe with an small piece od truth in it.

Edit: I meant Euro, not Dollar


----------



## tron (Oct 2, 2016)

xps said:


> I asked for this lens with BR at photokina and got - surpringly 8) - no information. But another visitor told me, an 5.6 lens will not be highly accepted - not for an plus of 3000$ to the existing 600 II with f4.
> If they make an f4 BR DO lens the price will be near 16000-20000$...
> Rumors and a lot of words. But maybe with an small piece od truth in it.


This is an unacceptable price (for me). It is practical double price for 700grams less and well a lot of cm less (I think 13cm).


----------



## Jopa (Oct 3, 2016)

Most likely it will be released in a few years in a regular update cycle to replace the 600 f/4 II. I think they have quite a few lenses to update that much worse/older than the 600 f/4 II.


----------



## tron (Oct 3, 2016)

Jopa said:


> Most likely it will be released in a few years in a regular update cycle to replace the 600 f/4 II. I think they have quite a few lenses to update that much worse/older than the 600 f/4 II.


Quite true...


----------

